
Show HN: Share your Git hooks and config - stefanhoelzl
https://github.com/stefanhoelzl/share-git-hooks-and-config
======
Dunedan
I'm a big fan of pre-commit ([https://pre-commit.com/](https://pre-
commit.com/)) for common git hooks.

~~~
stefanhoelzl
one goal of my approach was to not have any dependencies you have to install
to be able to use it.

It is certainly not as mighty as pre-commit. But it doesn't add an extra layer
around the stuff you know (hooks and gitconfig) and it can be enabled by
setting just one git config value

